# Section  R602.10.1.1.  - Spacing



## globe trekker (Jul 24, 2012)

In the 2006 IRC, Section R602.10.1.1. states that "Spacing of braced wall

lines shall not exceed 35 feet (10 668 mm) on center in both the

longitudinal and transverse directions in each story",  while Table

R602.10.1 limits the spacing to 25 ft. on center.   Anyone have some

clarity on these two opposing requirements?    Thanks!

.


----------



## kyhowey (Jul 24, 2012)

602.10 Says "*interior* braced wall lines shall be provided in accordance to Section R602.10.1.1"


----------



## JMORRISON (Jul 24, 2012)

The 25' foot spacing is max center to center of brace panels which are part of a brace wall line. Brace wall lines need to create a 35'x35' max box.


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you both for some additional clarity!    

.


----------



## Mule (Jul 25, 2012)

All of the definitions have been updated in the 2009 IRC. Braced wall panels, braced wall lines are a lot more clear than it is in the 2006.

The bad point is the 2009 got a lot more confusing......... 6 pages in the 2006 on braced walled to 36 pges in the 2009. The 2012 say they simplified it so it went from 36 pages to 38 pages.....  

2012 is actually better now though because they took a lot of the sections and moved them around so you wouldn't have to jump around as much to figure things out!


----------



## globe trekker (Jul 25, 2012)

Still trying to figure out the 2006 Edition Mule.   Don't know if / when we

will adopt the 2012 edition.

.


----------



## Mule (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny thing about the 2009 IRC wall bracing requirements. There are a LOT of options to use with different types of hold downs, straps etc. Guess who was on the committee to rewrite the wall bracing section????? The engineer for Simpson Strong Tie.... Imagine that!!!  

Simpson has a great web site for determining how much wall bracing is needed.

The classes I've been too haven't been anything but "here is what the code says"! They don't teach you how to figure it out! Our AHJ was the first to adopt the 2009 IRC in the Dallas Fort Worth Area so I had to learn it on my own. I spent around 6 months and had the engineer with Simpson come out and sit down with me. Now I teach others on how to determine how much where when what and all that stuff.

Really most residential structures are going to be okay IF they are not more than 60' in any direction. Over 60' and all kinds of things kick in! With the 2009 IRC structures can be up to 68'. Not because they increased the length from 60' to 68' but because in the 2009 IRC you can "float" the braced wall line by 4' and still be considered the same wall. So if you have an offset of 8' on walls, you can move the braced wall line to split the wall and if there in not more than 4' to each wall then you can use the 2 walls to create 1 braced wall line. It helps the designer but it wreaks havoc on the plan reviewer.

A lot of AHJ's are not requiring braced wall line diagrams on the plans however this is all new to all of us and the engineers, architects and design professionals do not understand it either. Lots of mistakes on the plans due to not enough knowledge to do it correctly. What I have seen is they just throw a lot of bracing that really isn't required thus costing the builders and in the long run the homeowner paying additional costs for a design that wasn't needed.

We required a braced wall line diagrams, indicating where the braced wall lines are located, along with panel location, showing distances between panels, what type of wall bracing panel, amount required, amount provided. If any interior wall bracing is required they have to indicate everything on the interior walls also what type of anchoring they are going to provide for the bottom plates. Also if interior wall bracing is required they need to indicate the location of the panels on the foundation plan also.

As far as inspection we look at the wall bracing plans at the foundation inspection, framing inspection, and drywall inspection to verify compliance.

It's a lot for the builders to accept but it's just one of those things that is necessary.......

The 2012 has a simplified version of the wall bracing requirements. If you can draw a box around the structure that is not more than 60' then you can keep it simplified and go with the "old" rules. When I say old rules I mean almost identical to the 2003 IRC requirements.

Sorry to ramble on but this subject is a passion of mine...........


----------



## Sifu (Jul 30, 2012)

_Sorry to ramble on but this subject is a passion of mine........... _

Gonna remember that Mule!  Just when I think I have these things figured out I realize I don't.


----------



## righter101 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah, they simplified the BW requirements in the 2009. It used to be 6 pages, but they simplified it to 32.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Mule,

Could you expound on Figure R602.10.4.4(1) Typical Exterior Framing for Continuous Sheeting?

Just what is the significance of the "optional non-structural filler panel"?

I've always tried to frame the bearing walls full length, sheet them completely while down, stand them, then frame the gable walls, sheet them while down leaving the last pieces off, stand them and then add the end pieces of sheeting, to connect the two walls at the corner.

Is the intention to negate the connection the lapped sheeting provides in favor of the 16d nails through the corner studs 12" OC?

TIA

Bill


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2012)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Hey Mule,Could you expound on Figure R602.10.4.4(1) Typical Exterior Framing for Continuous Sheeting?
> 
> Is the intention to negate the connection the lapped sheeting provides in favor of the 16d nails through the corner studs 12" OC?
> 
> ...


Bill, Sorry it took so long to get back to you!

If I understand you right..... the whole idea behind this section is for hold down purposes. In our area we typically see three stud corners all built up together at the same time where in other areas you see the two stud corners with the third stud attached to the intersecting wall. If the sheathing ends at the stud of the intersecting wall and does not overlap the corner then corner must be nialed together to complete the structiral portion of the assembly (3 stud corner) The whole idea is about uplift not shear when describing this section.

So the structural sheathing is not required when you nail the corner together as shown (optional non-structural filler panel) This is only there as a filler. If you overlap the sheathing, standard nailing procedures apply. Remember... this is for uplift of th corner not shear.

Did this make any sense to you?


----------



## Span (Aug 2, 2012)

Here's the web link with free down load might give you some help about brace wall.

 "introduction to wall bracing". It used to have a power point presentation for " brace wall vs shear wall ", but I can't find it now.

http://www.performancewalls.org/?content=app_pf_detail


----------



## KZQuixote (Aug 2, 2012)

Mule said:
			
		

> Bill, Sorry it took so long to get back to you!If I understand you right..... the whole idea behind this section is for hold down purposes. In our area we typically see three stud corners all built up together at the same time where in other areas you see the two stud corners with the third stud attached to the intersecting wall. If the sheathing ends at the stud of the intersecting wall and does not overlap the corner then corner must be nialed together to complete the structiral portion of the assembly (3 stud corner) The whole idea is about uplift not shear when describing this section.
> 
> So the structural sheathing is not required when you nail the corner together as shown (optional non-structural filler panel) This is only there as a filler. If you overlap the sheathing, standard nailing procedures apply. Remember... this is for uplift of th corner not shear.
> 
> Did this make any sense to you?


Hi Mule,

Thanks, but I've got more work to do before I can say I've Groked this one. I would think that if what you say is true, that the special corner nailing spec is not required when the sheeting laps the corner, they would say so. I've downloaded the articles that Span linked I'll digest them and post further.

Thanks

Bill


----------

